# Noob thought about vaping



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Lame question/thought: Are all noobs THIS excited about how cool this hobby/lifestyle could be/is or is it just me? I feel like such a spaz for being so keen and in love lol. Almost feel like I should tone it down.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lame question/thought: Are all noobs THIS excited about how cool this hobby/lifestyle could be/is or is it just me? I feel like such a spaz for being so keen and in love lol. Almost feel like I should tone it down.


If it's you're nature to get excited about things then run with it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/5/20)

Excuse me Mister Volcom but this place is strictly for Element enthusiasts. Please take off your Adios and conform. Thank you kindly.

Excitement is encouraged, but you'll soon learn that it will deplete your savings. It will be the reason for your second divorce. You won't be able to afford to send you kid's to college.

Enjoy the rush and remember that the rabbit hole doesn't have an ending. May this be your warning.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Excuse me Mister Volcom but this place is strictly for Element enthusiasts. Please take off your Adios and conform. Thank you kindly.
> 
> Excitement is encouraged, but you'll soon learn that it will deplete your savings. It will be the reason for your second divorce. You won't be able to afford to send you kid's to college.
> 
> Enjoy the rush and remember that the rabbit hole doesn't have an ending. May this be your warning.


Dude Im already there. Spent...wait lemme work this out...3300 at Vape King, 263 at Boss Vape and 430.50 at Flavourworld (Holy F*&k!!!) so far. Granted I bought my mom an AIO + coils + pods + juice too. Ummmm okay I think youre right lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Dude Im already there. Spent...wait lemme work this out...3300 at Vape King, 263 at Boss Vape and 430.50 at Flavourworld (Holy F*&k!!!) so far. Granted I bought my mom an AIO and juice too. Ummmm okay I think youre right lol.



Give it a year, you'll lose count of how much you've spent. But you won't want to remember anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Excuse me Mister Volcom but this place is strictly for Element enthusiasts. Please take off your Adios and conform. Thank you kindly.
> 
> Excitement is encouraged, but you'll soon learn that it will deplete your savings. It will be the reason for your second divorce. You won't be able to afford to send you kid's to college.
> 
> Enjoy the rush and remember that the rabbit hole doesn't have an ending. May this be your warning.


Ps. Volcom's gonna take over this forum.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Dude Im already there. Spent...wait lemme work this out...3300 at Vape King, 263 at Boss Vape and 430.50 at Flavourworld (Holy F*&k!!!) so far. Granted I bought my mom an AIO + coils + pods + juice too. Ummmm okay I think youre right lol.


Ok where do you work again???

Joke. Don't jump anymore take it easy and find out what you like first.
Then do some research and maybe you'll spend a bit less,but spend your gonna!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (17/5/20)

Welcome @volcom27101982 

Enjoy the excitement because it never stops!Like @Resistance said,find your happy place and your spending will be more sensible in the long run.

Pic for fomo purposes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Ok where do you work again???
> 
> Joke. Don't jump anymore take it easy and find out what you like first.
> Then do some research and maybe you'll spend a bit less,but spend your gonna!


Lol workwise Im pretty lucky. Porn pays well. Kidding! I just wana be prepared for the next couple months hence all the buying coils and making my own juice etc. At least I converted my mom so its totally worth all the costs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Ps. Volcom's gonna take over this forum.



It's such a shame having to ban you...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> It's such a shame having to ban you...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lol workwise Im pretty lucky. Porn pays well. Kidding! I just wana be prepared for the next couple months hence all the buying coils and making my own juice etc. At least I converted my mom so its totally worth all the costs.


If you are excited now wait until vape shops are open and there are no online restrictions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Ps. Volcom's gonna take over this forum.


You are more than welcome to chip in all over , we like ppl who act alive and not just hang out and lurk [be or remain hidden _so as to wait in ambush_ for someone or something..]

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (17/5/20)

Welcome to the forum @volcom27101982 

Don’t need to feel in the slightest embarrassed about your enthusiasm for vaping
Have a look at the ECIGSSA logo on the home page, this is the home of enthusiast vapers in SA

Many of us are also enthusiastic 
Feel free to express yourself and your enthusiasm openly!

Vaping is a great hobby and even though I have been doing it for about 6 years I still find myself extremely excited about things often. Granted maybe a bit less than the beginning but it’s still very exciting. 

The thing about vaping is that it has many facets to explore and each one is a rabbit hole of note!

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lame question/thought: Are all noobs THIS excited about how cool this hobby/lifestyle could be/is or is it just me? I feel like such a spaz for being so keen and in love lol. Almost feel like I should tone it down.



I just love hearing this enthusiasm @volcom27101982! I felt like that way too when I started vaping about 4 years ago. I found this forum at about the same time and for months thereafter my life literally came to a standstill, because I was reading *everything* on the forum and* everything *on the internet about vaping!

I've calmed down now but my love and enthusiasm of vaping has not diminished in the least!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lol workwise Im pretty lucky. Porn pays well. Kidding! I just wana be prepared for the next couple months hence all the buying coils and making my own juice etc. At least I converted my mom so its totally worth all the costs.


Get a few coils to keep you going and a few juices you like for when you start DIY and you need to steep.
A good thing is to have a roll of coil wire for emergencies and a juice you rate second in a draw somewhere. That way you won't vape the juice till you have to.
And wire available when you don't have coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Timwis said:


> If you are excited now wait until vape shops are open and there are no online restrictions!


You know...what Im stoked about you guys is vapers dont seem to be territorial like some surfers...Im like a grom to vaping but everyone is so cool. Just wana say thanks to everyone thats replied.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Get a few coils to keep you going and a few juices you like for when you start DIY and you need to steep.
> A good thing is to have a roll of coil wire for emergencies and a juice you rate second in a draw somewhere. That way you won't vape the juice till you have to.
> And wire available when you don't have coils.


We should do like a Zoom masterclass by seasoned vapers and get all the noobs like me together to check stuff out firsthand. Might be fun?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> We should do like a Zoom masterclass by seasoned vapers and get all the noobs like me together to check stuff out firsthand. Might be fun?



That is a great idea @volcom27101982 
An ECIGSSA Zoom vaping masterclass

Hmmm.... 

We will discuss it as the admin and Mod team and see if and how we can develop this idea further

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/5/20)

Silver said:


> That is a great idea @volcom27101982
> An ECIGSSA Zoom vaping masterclass
> 
> Hmmm....
> ...


I'll pitch in a cooking class....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/5/20)

Oooh there was a other one that was also so excited and was going to take over the forum, think Sparkplug or something. Never heard of him again, probably smoking again

Anyway welcome, hope to see you still after ciggs are back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (17/5/20)

So much to explore, so much to learn, of course it is exciting. Great when you get to achieve things you thought you could not.

I have helped a dozen fol so far get rid of the stinkies, for me that is an achievement. Well done on you Mom, I find the more mature folk the hardest to convince.

Right now I am going on a calculator to work out some clapton coils for my Recurve dual. Never envisaged that in 2012 when I started.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lame question/thought: Are all noobs THIS excited about how cool this hobby/lifestyle could be/is or is it just me? I feel like such a spaz for being so keen and in love lol. Almost feel like I should tone it down.


Yip, totally normal, but then what is normal?

Eventually you will get to a happy place and settle down on what you probably think to be the most unlikely setup you could think of right now. But enjoy the ride, experiment and find out what works for you. 

Just one thing, BATTERY SAFETY!. These cells we use are not just overgrown penlights and need to be handled with care. Do not experiment with these. All the rest is fair game.

Welcome once again and see you around.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (17/5/20)

Timwis said:


> If you are excited now wait until vape shops are open and there are no online restrictions!



Or until the next Vapecon rolls around...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oooh there was a other one that was also so excited and was going to take over the forum, think Sparkplug or something. Never heard of him again, probably smoking again
> 
> Anyway welcome, hope to see you still after ciggs are back


Yip ,Sparky SA or something like that - he really was sparking - all over the forum like popcorn on a hotplate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85 (17/5/20)

Set yourself an acceptable total monthly budget now (unless you are Bruce Wayne) and try keep to it...
Take some time and ask yourself how much you are willing to spend in total on what is (judging by the enthusiasm) essentially going to be a hobby. 
Think in terms of golfers paying fees, balls, gear, clothes etc...
Once you have your number, you can budget/save up for new gear, splurge on a new liquid, whatever. This way you will keep a little bit of control over your spending and never have to feel bad about anything you buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> You know...what Im stoked about you guys is vapers dont seem to be territorial like some surfers...Im like a grom to vaping but everyone is so cool. Just wana say thanks to everyone thats replied.


 remember when I strode into Lung Candy in Norwood , so proud of my Smok stick ,and this dudes are blowing massive clouds and I just needed a new R55 coil , Trap Queen by Nasty was my first buy - flippit , I felt like a mil. bucks -not knowing that there will be anything from Kanger tech to Squid ind. mods in my future ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (17/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Set yourself an acceptable total monthly budget now (unless you are Bruce Wayne) and try keep to it...
> Take some time and ask yourself how much you are willing to spend in total on what is (judging by the enthusiasm) essentially going to be a hobby.
> Think in terms of golfers paying fees, balls, gear, clothes etc...
> Once you have your number, you can budget/save up for new gear, splurge on a new liquid, whatever. This way you will keep a little bit of control over your spending and never have to feel bad about anything you buy.
> ...


I've tried to stick to a montly budget but we all know that doesn't work

I remembered when i bought my first "vape pen" had NO clue what to buy etc

Then went to Lunit Vapes in Bryanston which closed and asked for help went out with a Revenger X kit which cost me R1900 

So yes vaping is more expensive than smoking but i will never go back to smokes

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lame question/thought: Are all noobs THIS excited about how cool this hobby/lifestyle could be/is or is it just me? I feel like such a spaz for being so keen and in love lol. Almost feel like I should tone it down.



hi are you still in PE ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (17/5/20)

The vaper said:


> I've tried to stick to a montly budget but we all know that doesn't work
> 
> I remembered when i bought my first "vape pen" had NO clue what to buy etc
> 
> ...



That’s sort of what I mean to say. Accept that it’s a hobby, accept that you will be spending a bunch, but try set physical limits early... or just win the powerball!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Yip ,Sparky SA or something like that - he really was sparking - all over the forum like popcorn on a hotplate


Looks like that guy's spirit was broken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Looks like that guy's spirit was broken.


And I know who did it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oooh there was a other one that was also so excited and was going to take over the forum, think Sparkplug or something. Never heard of him again, probably smoking again
> 
> Anyway welcome, hope to see you still after ciggs are back


Ive been around a couple smokers already and Ive genuinely not been tempted...okay okay...the thought crossed my mind. After what you said Im thinking about this realistically and thats good but I do hope vaping isnt just a new toy for me in the long run. Right now though...I finally feel free and Im surfing that epic wave. Oh you also gave me an idea for a new thread. Its about how I feel now that might seem kinda vane and judgmental but I wonder how all you pro vapers feel about it. Will tag you if I can figure out how.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Or until the next Vapecon rolls around...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG you guys have cons! Keen!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ps. why isnt there an "excited" reply comment emoji thing. Grrrrr admins lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Resistance said:


> And I know who did it.



Someone fess up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Looks like that guy's spirit was broken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

vicTor said:


> hi are you still in PE ?


Yup.


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

The vaper said:


> I've tried to stick to a montly budget but we all know that doesn't work
> 
> I remembered when i bought my first "vape pen" had NO clue what to buy etc
> 
> ...


Wow I just googled the Revenger. I dont blame you for walking out with it. Its damn cool. Im looking at my Aegis Boost now and contemplating my life choices. Hmmmmm I should get like a backup vape (thats my excuse to buy another device lol).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Set yourself an acceptable total monthly budget now (unless you are Bruce Wayne) and try keep to it...
> Take some time and ask yourself how much you are willing to spend in total on what is (judging by the enthusiasm) essentially going to be a hobby.
> Think in terms of golfers paying fees, balls, gear, clothes etc...
> Once you have your number, you can budget/save up for new gear, splurge on a new liquid, whatever. This way you will keep a little bit of control over your spending and never have to feel bad about anything you buy.
> ...


At this point I think thats hectic valuable advice. 
**
**
**

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I should get like a backup vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> remember when I strode into Lung Candy in Norwood , so proud of my Smok stick ,and this dudes are blowing massive clouds and I just needed a new R55 coil , Trap Queen by Nasty was my first buy - flippit , I felt like a mil. bucks -not knowing that there will be anything from Kanger tech to Squid ind. mods in my future ...


Im quite happy with my little AIO and grateful it gave me a chance to get into this coz I read about Mods and Squonks and that sounds super hardcore.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Adephi said:


>

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Raindance said:


> Yip, totally normal, but then what is normal?
> 
> Eventually you will get to a happy place and settle down on what you probably think to be the most unlikely setup you could think of right now. But enjoy the ride, experiment and find out what works for you.
> 
> ...


 Will do. Future mental note made.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

He


Stranger said:


> So much to explore, so much to learn, of course it is exciting. Great when you get to achieve things you thought you could not.
> 
> I have helped a dozen fol so far get rid of the stinkies, for me that is an achievement. Well done on you Mom, I find the more mature folk the hardest to convince.
> 
> Right now I am going on a calculator to work out some clapton coils for my Recurve dual. Never envisaged that in 2012 when I started.


You literally just spoke Klingon to me lol.  Im looking forward to getting there. Ps. Moms new Mimo Air and 10ml CBD arrived today (she wanted something that looks like a stinkie despite offering to literally pay for an Aegis Boost but hey...small steps) and she seemed quite stoked with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Hooked said:


> I just love hearing this enthusiasm @volcom27101982! I felt like that way too when I started vaping about 4 years ago. I found this forum at about the same time and for months thereafter my life literally came to a standstill, because I was reading *everything* on the forum and* everything *on the internet about vaping!
> 
> I've calmed down now but my love and enthusiasm of vaping has not diminished in the least!


Yup that was me for about 2 weeks before my vape arrived. What was the first device you had?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Yup that was me for about 2 weeks before my vape arrived. What was the first device you had?



@volcom27101982 An Eleaf iJust Start. What do you have?


----------



## Hooked (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Ive been around a couple smokers already and Ive genuinely not been tempted...okay okay...the thought crossed my mind. After what you said Im thinking about this realistically and thats good but I do hope vaping isnt just a new toy for me in the long run. Right now though...I finally feel free and Im surfing that epic wave. Oh you also gave me an idea for a new thread. Its about how I feel now that might seem kinda vane and judgmental but I wonder how all you pro vapers feel about it. Will tag you if I can figure out how.



@volcom27101982 To tag someone, just type the @symbol in front of their forum name - just as I have done here with your name.
But if you start a new thread, it's not necessary to tag people who might be interested. They will see the thread (one assumes) and "watch" the thread. If you "watch" a thread, any posts by anyone will appear in your Alerts (top right of screen). Usually we tag someone if we want to draw their attention to a specific post in a thread.

EDIT: If you have successfully tagged somone, their name will appear in blue AFTER you post the comment - just as your name is in blue above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Yup.



aah, you're in luck, there's a highly respected and vastly experienced vaper @RenaldoRheeder residing in PE

feel free to reach out to him on any advice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @volcom27101982 An Eleaf iJust Start. What do you have?


I have a Geekvape Aegis Boost    I did tons of research and decided its the best starter kit coz I can adjust the airflow for MTL and DTL. Initially I wasnt sure if I could handle DTL coz the couple times I tried someone elses vape (which btw Im not keen on sharing coz arent vapes kinda like toothbrushes?) I coughed my lungs out. Not cool. I was quite scared to start vaping actually which is why it took me this long to quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

vicTor said:


> aah, you're in luck, there's a highly respected and vastly experienced vaper @RenaldoRheeder residing in PE
> 
> feel free to reach out to him on any advice


Sweet. Youre a star. I followed him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I have a Geekvape Aegis Boost    I did tons of research and decided its the best starter kit coz I can adjust the airflow for MTL and DTL. Initially I wasnt sure if I could handle DTL coz the couple times I tried someone elses vape (which btw Im not keen on sharing coz arent vapes kinda like toothbrushes?) I coughed my lungs out. Not cool. I was quite scared to start vaping actually which is why it took me this long to quit smoking.



WOW! @volcom27101982 You started off very well!! Happy vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @volcom27101982 To tag someone, just type the @symbol in front of their forum name - just as I have done here with your name.
> But if you start a new thread, it's not necessary to tag people who might be interested. They will see the thread (one assumes) and "watch" the thread. If you "watch" a thread, any posts by anyone will appear in your Alerts (top right of screen). Usually we tag someone if we want to draw their attention to a specific post in a thread.
> 
> EDIT: If you have successfully tagged somone, their name will appear in blue AFTER you post the comment - just as your name is in blue above.


Wow that is super useful! Im kinda blonde about stuff so now I can skip that phase lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (18/5/20)

Hooked said:


> WOW! @volcom27101982 You started off very well!! Happy vaping!!


Really?  Coz f*&k I researched the crap out of every single vape I could find online before I decided on the Boost.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/20)

@volcom27101982
This is Epic , you will do anything to go/get to a Vapecon , see pic's from last year - unfortunately 2020 was cancelled because of this stupid virus crap .
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-the-story-in-pictures.t63717/#post-816735
And you can put to some faces to names well

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (18/5/20)

@volcom27101982 I will vouch for @RenaldoRheeder but dont let him lure you into his blue kombi with candy,unless he has those star shaped red ones,for some reason I never remember getting in the kombi after having them so all is well...wizardry I tell you!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

@volcom27101982 I remember my first paying visit to a vape shop... it was Vape King Rivonia after lurking on here for a month (I was doing a twisp cue and cigarettes at that point) and settling on a little Pico kit off the classifieds.
I distinctly remember telling the sales guy (I was just buying batteries, a charger and my first juice) that I’m not interested in “getting into vaping”, it’s just to get me off the smokes...
The Pico
Vandyvape Berserker MTL
Zeus Single coil
OFRF Gear RTA
Wotofo Recurve dual RDA
Tesla Punk 85w mod
Dvarw MTL (clone, unfortunately)
Dwarv DL rta (also clone) 
Kayfun Lite 22
Kayfun lite 24
Tesla Invader 4X mod
2 x SXK billet boxes and a ton of bridges (atomizers) for them
HHA Ultron stabilised wood mod (courtesy of Uncle Rob)
Hellfire MavT RDTA (sadly also clone)
Augvape Intake RTA
Vaporesso Gen
Vaporesso Swag 2
Vaporesso Gen (for my wife)
Vaporesso Swag 2 (for my wife)
2 x Serpent Elevate Rta’s (for my wife)
Noisy Cricket v1 Mech mod (sold it before I ever used it, too scared)
A crate full of DIY supplies
Archery box full of wire, coils etc
And a $330 parcel on its way from fasttech (including an Expromizer V4 mtl, Blotto RTA, Blotto mini RTA, 2x Hellvape Destiny RTA, Tauren One RTA, 3 clone RDA, Dovpo Topside lite squonk mod, a ton of cotton, spare bubble tanks and wires)... I bet that sales guy at VK will laugh his ass off right now if he knew... beware the rabbit holes, they run DEEEEEEEP!
P.S. I am not even in the same galaxy as some of the collections on here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (18/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Wow I just googled the Revenger. I dont blame you for walking out with it. Its damn cool. Im looking at my Aegis Boost now and contemplating my life choices. Hmmmmm I should get like a backup vape (thats my excuse to buy another device lol).


This is where the problem starts your first vape then a back up vape then another rda, o no wait there is a new rta on the market and everyone say its the best then you buy that 

What I'm trying to say this is a rabbit hole but more a hobby for some people


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/5/20)

The vaper said:


> This is where the problem starts your first vape then a back up vape then another rda, o no wait there is a new rta on the market and everyone say its the best then you buy that
> 
> What I'm trying to say this is a rabbit hole but more a hobby for some people
> 
> ...



Im firmly in the hobby bracket and happy to say so. There are much worse things to spend some money on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mollie (18/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Im firmly in the hobby bracket and happy to say so. There are much worse things to spend some money on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here but ja it can get an expensive hobby lol 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @volcom27101982
> This is Epic , you will do anything to go/get to a Vapecon , see pic's from last year - unfortunately 2020 was cancelled because of this stupid virus crap .
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-the-story-in-pictures.t63717/#post-816735
> And you can put to some faces to names well


Dam, brought back some great memories looking through the photos again, and now you are going to have to wait for another year for a Vapecon to see my ugly mugshot again. Not a dam Boet, vapemeet and Zoo Biscuits the moment we can socially distance interact swaerie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/5/20)

vicTor said:


> aah, you're in luck, there's a highly respected and vastly experienced vaper @RenaldoRheeder residing in PE
> 
> feel free to reach out to him on any advice



That is putting the pressure on 

@volcom27101982 - feel free to drop me a PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/5/20)

Jp1905 said:


> @volcom27101982 I will vouch for @RenaldoRheeder but dont let him lure you into his blue kombi with candy,unless he has those star shaped red ones,for some reason I never remember getting in the kombi after having them so all is well...wizardry I tell you!



That escalated quickly from respectable to creepy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Lame question/thought: Are all noobs THIS excited about how cool this hobby/lifestyle could be/is or is it just me? I feel like such a spaz for being so keen and in love lol. Almost feel like I should tone it down.





Have fun, enjoy your stay and follow @Resistance ,resourceful (sometimes) that one is.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, brought back some great memories looking through the photos again, and now you are going to have to wait for another year for a Vapecon to see my ugly mugshot again. Not a dam Boet, vapemeet and Zoo Biscuits the moment we can socially distance interact swaerie.


That my dear friend is a fact

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That escalated quickly from respectable to creepy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That is putting the pressure on
> 
> @volcom27101982 - feel free to drop me a PM
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

The vaper said:


> This is where the problem starts your first vape then a back up vape then another rda, o no wait there is a new rta on the market and everyone say its the best then you buy that
> 
> What I'm trying to say this is a rabbit hole but more a hobby for some people
> 
> ...


RTA or RDA is my next buy. Googled all those so I bought my Aegis Boost coz I can upgrade when Im ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> @volcom27101982 I remember my first paying visit to a vape shop... it was Vape King Rivonia after lurking on here for a month (I was doing a twisp cue and cigarettes at that point) and settling on a little Pico kit off the classifieds.
> I distinctly remember telling the sales guy (I was just buying batteries, a charger and my first juice) that I’m not interested in “getting into vaping”, it’s just to get me off the smokes...
> The Pico
> Vandyvape Berserker MTL
> ...


Dude! lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (19/5/20)

Jp1905 said:


> @volcom27101982 I will vouch for @RenaldoRheeder but dont let him lure you into his blue kombi with candy,unless he has those star shaped red ones,for some reason I never remember getting in the kombi after having them so all is well...wizardry I tell you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

